# *CLOSED In Need of Profile Folks



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2010)

```
<p><strong>*Closed*

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Thanks for the great response, I will go through them this evening and send some emails out on Saturday.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">No more entries accepted at this time!</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Be featured here

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Poor David Jackson has been at the top of the site alone for a long while now. I need some more folks for profiles.</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Requirements for profile (For now)

<span style="font-weight: normal;">- Making a the majority of your living doing photography

- A professional web site

- Shoot Canon

- Self portrait required

</span></strong><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">- Be a nice person</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">I want to do “amateurs” in the future, so please do not feel slighted. I’m still working out how to get interviews completed with the busy lives photographers lead.</span></strong></p>
<p>I want to move fast on this.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## aphaits (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: In Need of Profile Folks*

An amateur or even a beginners photo feedback area will be nice,

and users can also contribute beginner to advanced canon tutorials and guides 

btw, I'm new here, so if there's already something similar I haven't seen it yet.

Thanks CRGuy for the wonderful website ;D


----------



## oalali (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: In Need of Profile Folks*

You'r out of luck CR Guy! Most Professionals have already switched to Nikon! 

Here is a list of people I wish you would interview:

John McDermott http://www.mcdfoto.com/

Mark McIntyre http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/store.aspx?p=3738

Scott Sewell http://www.scottsewell.blogspot.com


----------



## DetlevCM (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: In Need of Profile Folks*

I'll be looking forward to the amateur section (might be something for me?)

I did like the first interview 

You could try PMing some people on photography on the net - this guy could be interesting... http://photography-on-the.net/forum/member.php?u=102839
(He got mentioned here: http://www.lightstalking.com/7-photographers-you-will-probably-hear-about-in-the-future )


----------



## JW (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: In Need of Profile Folks*

I only made 10% of my income from photography last year so I don't qualify.


----------



## bill_eggleston (Jul 30, 2010)

What a pity... 

I don't think I fall under the "nice person" trait. 

I even got a website lately:
http://www.egglestontrust.com/


----------



## macfly (Jul 30, 2010)

How wonderful to see you here Bill, been a fan since I first saw 'Guide' back in the late 70's. The website is really nicely laid out, just spent a good chunk of time enjoying it too. I'm very encouraged that you are digital camera fan too.

Have a great weekend.......Andrew


----------

